
Idea: on the Show page, remove 'Show HN' from the titles - joelanman
All the links on the Show page start with &quot;Show HN&quot;, which is superfluous and the repetition hinders reading of the page. Suggest hiding&#x2F;removing that text on this page.
======
tedmiston
You could turn this little JavaScript snippet into a Chrome extension that
runs only on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show) pretty
easily.

First inject jQuery (or similar):

    
    
      var s = document.createElement("script");
      s.src = "//cdnjs.cloudflare.com/ajax/libs/jquery/2.1.4/jquery.min.js";
      document.head.appendChild(s);
    
    

Then remove _Show HN_ from titles:

    
    
      $("td.title > a").each(function(){ this.text = this.text.replace("Show HN: ", "") });

------
brudgers
Based upon the rules [0] I suspect that the title is parsed and that "Show HN"
is what moves a submission to that page. Items from |show| can show up on the
front page. I believe having the information in the title gives the community
the appropriate context for evaluating and commenting on the item.

Then again, my experience is that titles are a poor proxy for content often
enough that I try to click on links before commenting on a submission or
evaluating it. Often the awesomeness is inversely proportional to the quality
of the title. My heuristic is, when in doubt click.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
xyclos
I may be completely wrong about this, but I read this as suggesting that the
words "Show HN" be hidden from the titles after they have already been moved
to show. The words would still be visible elsewhere on the site.

I somewhat agree. It is repetitious, but I've never really felt that it
particularly hinders my ability to read the titles.

~~~
kohanz
I don't believe the threads actually get _moved_. "Show HN" is simply a
filtered view, so the same thread could be on top of Show HN and on the first
page of HN. However, it would be possible to hide the "Show HN" when the
thread is shown in that view, although I don't know if it's all that useful.

~~~
brudgers
I suppose anyone with a strong opinion could write a client side script and
test for improved experience.

------
joelanman
To be clear, the logic I'm suggesting is to hide the text on the Show page
only. The text would still be in the title in the database, and shown
everywhere else.

------
colund
The Show HN prefix is useful in the list of top stories to distinguish from
regular links

------
tugberkk
using show hn in search helps a lot. i say write to every one of them :)

